# what will happen if urticating hairs are inhaled?



## jom123 (May 5, 2010)

just thinking ive searching it on the net and i cant find any answers...


----------



## 8by8 (May 5, 2010)

It burns like fire. I think the nose hairs kept most of the hairs from going into the sinus and lungs.


----------



## Moltar (May 5, 2010)

Yep. It's irritating in the extreme. A good snootful can cause you all sorts of lasting discomfort. Apparently a good dose can cause fatal respiratory complications in small mammals so yeah, it can really suck for larger mammals too.


----------



## jom123 (May 5, 2010)

oh <edit>! i dunno if i have that syndrome! cause lately im too fast to exhaust... are there remedy for that?


----------



## xhexdx (May 5, 2010)

You might want to edit the 's' word out of your post.


----------



## Moltar (May 5, 2010)

Just try not to inhale the hairs... Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it would be fatal for humans, just that it can really make you miserable if you get a concentrated dose right into your sinuses. Personally, I make a point never to get my face too close to the cage or butt end of any NW species of tarantula. Also, if you see them kick you should turn your head and exhale through your nose to avoid inhaling any urticary nastiness.


----------

